# When you type"LOL" did you actually LOL in real life?



## HangNail (Sep 1, 2005)

Say you read something funny on this site, or a chatroom, or whatever...and you type "lol"....did you actually laugh in real life? or do you just type it to be nice? :sus


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I've never typed lol in my life, unless I'm being sarcastic, which is the only time I use emoticons as well.
(_LOL!_ ROFLMAO :banana :rofl :um :clap :spit :eek :lol, if I'm in a really snarky mood.)

I typically just type "haha" if something's funny, and I usually do laugh, at least on the inside.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Sometimes I do, sometimes I don't.

But usually I at least smile. Otherwise it's not lol-worthy.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

It's usually "hah" for me, most often (as Drella put it) an inside laugh.

I very rarely do the "LOL" thing. If I do, it's because I've found something _really_ amusing though not necessarily to the point of literally laughing out loud..


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

i might type "lol" or "rofl" as a joke, and i do it very rarely.
i put "haha" if i actually laugh, or 'ahahhaha" if i've laughed a lot. i put "heh" if it made me smile.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

I do most of the time or I will say it when I'm trying to be funny.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

If it makes me smile inwardly, you get a Lol

If I laugh out loud, you get a rofl


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

i think it's funny when people overuse it. i have a friend who says it after every sentence or as a response to whatever i say, e.g. "can i have your number?.. lol", "i miss u lol", or if i say something like "oh that sounds cool" he response with "lol". wtf?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I've never used lol.. I hehe or haha or occasionally harhar. but yea I only use em if I actually laugh.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

> I've never used lol.. I hehe or haha or occasionally harhar. but yea I only use em if I actually laugh.


that post got a lol

"I hehe or haha

And perhaps the odd 'chortle' if Im feeling frivolous"


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

For some reason I'm sat here giggling at every response in this thread :lol 

Sometimes I do, sometimes I don't for me. I also haha and use the lol smilie.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

I've never used "lol" but I will use the :lol

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

i voted "Sometimes I do, sometimes I don't."


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

No, thats why I don't type it. Unless I'm being sarcastic. I'n no faker.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Mostly it's an inward laugh. But there have been times when I sat alone laughing out loud while looking at my screen. LOL!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

:ditto


----------



## Arkturus (Dec 10, 2006)

Very rarely do I type LOL, but when I do I mean it.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

IRL, when my iraqi friend thought my joke sucked, he would leave a small pause after the punchline, smile and say "OH LOLL". 

ops


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I use the :lol whenever I feel like it, thanks!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

lol :lol


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

lol
LOL
ROFL
ROFLMAO

I'd say caps means physically laughing, but "lol" is still for a sort of inside laughter. It's still a sort of laughing-like reaction, if not audible.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Its rare that I actually "laugh hard out loud" or anything. Most times its me laughing a lot in my head but I still write LOL. Instead of like "LALIMH" or something. But sometimes I really do laugh my *** off, it all depends. But I don't say it to be nice. Like I said I usually do laugh, but its usuall more like a chuckle or giggle or a laugh in my head. :yes


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

I am notorious for using "lol" in a sentence. I will only type "lol" if it is something that makes me laugh. I laugh alot so therefore I type it alot when PM'ing or posting. Yea this has become sort of bothersome for me though.. I use "lol" so much that sometimes I feel as if others read my posts and think im some big idiot... or that maybe I am too over happy or something.... I will admit, I try my best to enjoy life and I laugh alot and all, but yea.. I need to stop using Lol so much.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

I'm not too much of a "LOL"er. I prefer to facilitate the "haha" and the "heheh" with an occasional "teehee" or *snicker snicker*.

I agree with Mercurochrome. If you're typing LOL without actually laughing out loud, it may be time to consider using a more accurate abbreviation. Perhaps INELBAAEMA would be more appropriate: "I'm not exactly laughing but am actually expressing mild amusement".


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

an uppercase LOL usually mean I laugh out loud, yeah...

Otherwise it's just a chuckle or smile.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

glas said:


> not everything I find funny makes me laugh.
> "lol" kind of has it's own meaning after being on the internet for 10+ years... I don't really think of it as "laughing out loud" anymore, it's just sort of it's own word with it's own pronunciation.


I agree with this. It has kind of taken on a new meaning over time. It's like a word now instead of an abbreviation. Word meanings often evolve over time.


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

Sometimes I do and sometimes I don't.


----------



## Arrested Development (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm at least smiling when I do it.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Usually only if I type "LOL" in caps. xD


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

lol = i smiled, but it wasn't really funny
LOL = i actually laughed


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

a fair percentage of the time.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Usually.


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

Sometimes. Usually my "lol" is just a smile. I usually type "Hahahaha" relentlessly if i am laughing.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

I usually just type out laughing noises instead. If I'm feeling timid, it's 'hee hee.' If it's a big belly laugh, it's 'haw haw.' If it's a vindictive laugh, it's a Burgess Meredith-ian 'wauk wauk wauk.'


----------



## Catnap (Dec 5, 2011)

Variable. Sometimes I write "lol" when I'm smiling in a humored kind of way and other times I did laugh.


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

its usually (90%) an audible chuckle


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

I 'lol' at this big bump of the thread.

I rarely if _ever_ laugh out loud at anything here, much less something I put 'lol' in.

I used to hate doing it, but nowadays I do it just to lighten the mood. I prefer to do "haha" or something to that effect. But someone will probably think I'm (more) weird (than I already am) if I were to keep doing that, so I just vary between the two.

It'd be nice if I could not do it at all and be comfortable with not having my posts taken the wrong way. Some people's posts are very proper here, and that makes me quite envious, since sometimes I feel in comparison I _should_ be more serious here or something.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

sometimes


----------



## Nocti (Dec 6, 2011)

lol = I smiled or chuckled 

lmao/rofl = I laughed


----------



## Insane1 (Jul 25, 2011)

I used to type it when I was LOL'ing for real. Now I mostly just type it sarcasticly..


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Sometimes, but most of the time, if I do say 'lol' I chuckle a bit in my head.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

if it's capitalized, then usually


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

lol is like, it was funny in my head, and I'll crack a smile - it's definitely not a pity thing, but I'm not literally loling either. If I'm actually laughing I'll be like "OMFG LOL ROFL LMFAO" or something like that.


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

If I type "LOL!" then I usually laughed out loud. But if I type "lol" I usually didn't.


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

''LOL'' annoys me, people overuse it so much. For example, ''This is a good film, but not as great as I thought it would be LOL'' :roll


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

not really i just use it in about every other sentence lol


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Sometimes I do and sometimes I don't. I don't type it just to be nice though. Sometimes I think something is humorous without laughing. I'm one of those weird people who doesn't really laugh at funny movies and when I do...say out at a movie...it's kinda fake, even though I did think something was funny.


----------



## Hopeful25 (Aug 8, 2011)

Neptunus said:


> Usually.


Same here.

When it's all caps: LOL. I laughed pretty hard at that. If it's lowercase, maybe I did maybe I didn't but I thought it was pretty funny on the inside.

I never type it for no reason though, always when I find something at least kind of funny.


----------



## Nathan Talli (Dec 13, 2010)

Nope. I type it when I found something to be witty, otherwise I don't type anything. When I did actually laugh in real life I do type: rofl. Weird, I know.


----------



## lightsout (Jan 8, 2012)

all-caps generally means so, but I also just add it onto other sentences to make sure it's known I'm not being too serious (...I dunno, I just feel my wording-choices might be interpreted as such sometimes).


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

I don't type 'lol'.


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

I don't really lol in real, not even smile a little bit.


----------



## kanra (Nov 27, 2011)

Sometimes "XD" for politeness, "lol" for laughing inwardly, "LOL" for chuckling, and "lmao" for laughing out loud. :lol I guess lol lost its real meaning for me, lol


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

Sometimes I do. Sometimes I don't. Usually its something I type when I don't know what else to say. I have noticed this though... When I'm actually laughing, I type LMAO instead to express more laughter.


----------



## SapphireMeadow (Feb 8, 2011)

It really depends, if I'm alone or something is just really funny I will laugh out loud but most of the time I just chuckle and type LOL


----------

